# restaurant supply bulk oils



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Moderators, This may be misplaced,so feel free to move. (moved from CP soap)

I thought i would check out the restaurant supply shop for bulk oils and found the prices to be pretty reasonable so i ordered some. When they arrived the ingredients were not what i expected. They all had either TBHQ or Silicon Dioxide in them. 

I have read a few posts where people use oils from these supply stores and am wondering if this is common with supply stores or maybe just the one i went to.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm...that's interesting to know there's added ingredients...I bought Pomace Oil from Gordon Food Service and it doesn't have anything else listed in the ingredients. :think:


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2013)

That's different. 
I've picked up oils from our local restaurant supply warehouse & there were no extra ingredients.

Did you order yours online?  If so, can I ask for a link?


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 8, 2013)

This store has nutritional value pages that you can view, at least for the coconut oil that they sell.  The 35 pound solid coconut oil works out to 7 cents per ounce before shipping and the 50 pound tub works out to 8 cents an ounce before shipping.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks MaitriBB, im going to see if my local supply can get some of these oils.  Too bad i use unrefined coconut, that price is fabulous.  

Genny, I went directly to the physical warehouse.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 9, 2013)

What type of oils were they Bodhi?  I would expect additives in shortenings, but not other types of oils.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 9, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> What type of oils were they Bodhi?  I would expect additives in shortenings, but not other types of oils.



All of them except the palm and coconut, I dont remember the brand names on them.


----------



## new12soap (May 4, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> This store has nutritional value pages that you can view, at least for the coconut oil that they sell.  The 35 pound solid coconut oil works out to 7 cents per ounce before shipping and the 50 pound tub works out to 8 cents an ounce before shipping.


 
I have purchased from that store before, but the only coconut oil I can find there is a 50lb tub of butter flavored popcorn oil. Where did you see the 35lb?


----------

